# Fischtöter selfmade



## nada1988 (22. April 2015)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels, 

ein Arbeitskollege hat mich heute anlässlich der bald beginnenden Raubfischsaison mit einem unerwarteten Geschenk bedacht, mein alter Knüppel (Besenstiel mit eingelassenem 10er Eisen) hat ausgedient. 
Richtig geiles Teil, gedämpfte Buche an der Drehbank bearbeitet. Solch handwerkliche Fähigkeiten sind immer wieder faszinierend, wenn ich sowas versuchen würde... :-D
Zum Einsatz wird er zwar selten kommen, aber der ein oder andere Zander oder Hecht darf ja auch mal mitgenommen werden  
Liegt perfekt in der Hand, guter Schwerpunkt, hat richtig Wumms. 
Habe mich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischtöter selfmade*

Der hat sich aber echt Mühe gegeben.
Tolles Teil, danke fürs einstellen!


----------



## Bronto (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischtöter selfmade*

Sieht echt spitze aus.... da würde ich schon garnicht mehr mit zu hauen wollen #d


----------



## feederbrassen (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischtöter selfmade*

Find ich richtig gut das Teil. #6


----------



## nada1988 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischtöter selfmade*

Ist mir auch echt fast schon zu Schade für den praktischen Einsatz :q aber eingeweiht werden sollte er schon, wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet. 
Ist auf jeden Fall echt ein Unikat, sowas hat nicht jeder am Wasser dabei.


----------



## Andal (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischtöter selfmade*



nada1988 schrieb:


> Zum Einsatz wird er zwar selten kommen...



...mei, diskret unter der Joppe getragen ist so eine Wurz'n oft gar nicht so schlecht. Die ist viel überzeugender, als ewiges Hinreden!


----------



## Hering 58 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischtöter selfmade*

Sieht ja richtig Super aus.


----------



## Hering 58 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischtöter selfmade*



Andal schrieb:


> ...mei, diskret unter der Joppe getragen ist so eine Wurz'n oft gar nicht so schlecht. Die ist viel überzeugender, als ewiges Hinreden!


Andal wie recht du hast. |supergri


----------



## nada1988 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischtöter selfmade*



Andal schrieb:


> ...mei, diskret unter der Joppe getragen ist so eine Wurz'n oft gar nicht so schlecht. Die ist viel überzeugender, als ewiges Hinreden!



|splat2:


----------



## yukonjack (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischtöter selfmade*



Andal schrieb:


> ...mei, diskret unter der Joppe getragen ist so eine Wurz'n oft gar nicht so schlecht. Die ist viel überzeugender, als ewiges Hinreden!



Jau, als Meinungsverstärker........


----------



## DrDosenbier (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischtöter selfmade*

Schick, hat was von einem englischen Polizeiknüppel aus der Jack-the-Ripper-Zeit!


----------



## Ossipeter (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischtöter selfmade*

Schöner Massagestab!


----------



## carp gear (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischtöter selfmade*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Schöner Massagestab!



Für Männer oder Frauen? ;+

Mal ernsthaft, das Ding sieht so gut aus, das würde ich mir an die Wand hängen!


----------



## Grizzl (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischtöter selfmade*

Rein hypothetisch :

Was würde es kosten wenn dein Freund in Serienproduktion geht und eine kleine Menge für uns Boardies macht !? 


Rein interessehalber:

ist das holz den versiegelt? nehme man an du haust mehreren Fischen die Rübe ein. Riecht das Teil nicht irgendwann?


----------



## nada1988 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischtöter selfmade*



Grizzl schrieb:


> Rein hypothetisch :
> 
> Was würde es kosten wenn dein Freund in Serienproduktion geht und eine kleine Menge für uns Boardies macht !?
> 
> ...



Hmm, ich bezweifele, dass er das macht, kann aber mal fragen #6
Er hat das Holz mit Leinöl behandelt. Er meinte, dass ich es nach dem Einsatz evtl mal mit einem leicht feuchten Lappen reinigen und von Zeit zu Zeit mal neu imprägnieren soll.


----------



## Carper95 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischtöter selfmade*

Meine Fische schwimmen zwar fast immer wieder aber bei dem klasse Teil kommt man ja fast in Versuchung :q

Hat dein Kollege echt klasse gemacht respekt#6

Lg 
Phil


----------



## Grizzl (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischtöter selfmade*

Sieht definitiv einwandfrei aus.
Und Leinöl ist mit die beste Variante das Holz zu imprägnieren, meiner Meinung nach. Sieht vor allem naturbelassen aus.


----------



## nada1988 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischtöter selfmade*



Carper95 schrieb:


> Meine Fische schwimmen zwar fast immer wieder aber bei dem klasse Teil kommt man ja fast in Versuchung :q



Geht mir genauso


----------



## offense80 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischtöter selfmade*

Schickes Teil #6

Würde sich bei mir an der Diensthose sicher auch gut bewähren, nur ob meine Chefin davon so begeistert wäre.....ich glaub ich hätte danach direkt ein persönliches Gespräch bei unserem neuen Senator :q


----------



## Andal (23. April 2015)

*AW: Fischtöter selfmade*

Ich bin voll für die Gewaltenteilung. Manchen Leuten muss man einfach seine Gewalt mitteilen! |supergri


----------



## Kurbel (23. April 2015)

*AW: Fischtöter selfmade*

Habe so ein ähnliches Teil an der Wand hängen.Da war noch ein
stilisierter Fisch aus Leder mit finnischer Aufschrift dazu.Wofür man es nur
nehmen sollte stand noch klein in englisch.For Fish only.Ich hielt es
immer für ein Teil welches an der Reling von Seglern steckt um
die Seile zu befestigen.Als Fischtöter werde ich es wohl nie verwenden.
Dafür liebe ich meine linke Hand zu sehr.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. April 2015)

*AW: Fischtöter selfmade*



Andal schrieb:


> ...mei, diskret unter der Joppe getragen ist so eine Wurz'n oft gar nicht so schlecht. *Die ist viel überzeugender, als ewiges Hinreden!*


Dafür gibt es bei Ikea das passende Angebot sogar mit Gebrauchsanweisung


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (24. April 2015)

*AW: Fischtöter selfmade*

Cooles Teil! #6

Fast zu schade für die Benutzung.


----------

